# Pics from Work



## Hedorah99 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are some pics from the Beardsley Zoo. I got to cover in the rainforest building this weekend which was a blast.

*White Bellied caiques. Don't let their cute appearance fool you. These birds were birthed from Lucifer himself!*










*Pale Faced Saki Monkeys*





*Black and Gold Howler Monkeys enjoying some corn on the cob*




















*Two Toed Sloth*


----------



## crpy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell me about it, I had a KAA EEk (that what you yell when they bite)almost take my knuckle off, nice pics.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Sep 29, 2008)

crpy said:


> Tell me about it, I had a KAA EEk (that what you yell when they bite)almost take my knuckle off, nice pics.


They are horrible. I have vowed vengeance on these things like I was a one legged Massachusetts whaling captain.

The funny thing is they didn't mind me when I was on the maintenance dept. The minute I got hired to Animal Care, they began to loathe me.


----------



## harveythefly (Sep 30, 2008)

sloths are so unbelieveably awesome...my cousins work at the Audubon Zoo here in New Orleans so i get the skinny on all the fun stuff that goes on behind the scenes...we don't have any two toed sloths but we have a couple of three toed...one named Noel and one whose name escapes me at the moment...Noel's favorite thing in the world is her plastic milk crate...if they have to take her out of the enclosure for anything she gets really crabby if they don't let her take her milk crate lol...apparently her favorite past time is sitting inside the crate and waiting in ambush for one of the keepers to walk by and then snaking out one of those long skinny arms and grabing them by the cuff of the pants in an attempt to knock them down lol...

i just think it's neat how smart they are

Harvey


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Oct 1, 2008)

Aw! The sloth pics are adorable! I want one now, lol!

The only white bellied caique I've met was a total sweetheart...


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 16, 2008)

Spending some time with some Golden Lion Tamarins


[YOUTUBE]sO3zzgdCOkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## calum (Oct 16, 2008)

awwww, he's cute. 


I take it you work at some kind of zoo or wildlife park?  

I know you probaly get that all the time.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 16, 2008)

I was about to post to the effect of "holy expletive those are some cute evil birds" when I got blindsided by that last adorable sloth photo. 

No one expects the sloth!


----------



## Bedlam (Oct 16, 2008)

That looks like a blast!  Must be some good times at work.
My work shirt actually says "Zookeeper" on it....but I'm a bouncer at a club.  The name still fits quite well but I'm sure it isn't nearly as fun.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yup. I am a zookeeper at a local zoo in CT. These two tamarins were kicked out of the group so they are in a holding room until we can find a home for them. They get spoiled though to make sure they are mentally and physically stimulated while in there.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Oct 16, 2008)

I dunno the bird on the bottom in the first pic looks like it is calculating your slow demise very evil indeed:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 16, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> No one expects the sloth!



I think thousands of Sloth attack victims in South America couldn't agree with you more.  Use a backup keeper with 'em Hedorah...they have a vicious silent jump attack.

:liar:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have actually always been amazed at how fast they can move when they truly want to.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Pygmy Marmosets getting enriched*
[YOUTUBE]P8RkBx1BvmU[/YOUTUBE]
*Golden Lion Tamarins getting some bugs too...*
[YOUTUBE]ObbB5SaAmIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Meaningless End (Nov 10, 2008)

thats awsome man.. you have my dream job... i would love to be a keeper.  did you have to go to school at all to get your keeping position?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Meaningless End said:


> thats awsome man.. you have my dream job... i would love to be a keeper.  did you have to go to school at all to get your keeping position?


Most zoos require some background in biology. I was actually Pre-Med. But I started out at the zoo cleaning bathrooms and worked my way up.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 9, 2009)

February means its time to de-worm our North American Porcupine


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 9, 2009)

That's awsome you get to work with all those animals!!! Shows you got a good heart :clap: Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats pretty sweeeet


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2009)

That porcupine looks like a real PRICK!

lol....sorry, had to.


----------



## Craig (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!!!!! I think it's cool seeing other people with animal related jobs.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Feb 12, 2009)

I love Porcupines. They are a very interesting creature. Bet is was fun working with that one.

David


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 12, 2009)

davidbarber1 said:


> I love Porcupines. They are a very interesting creature. Bet is was fun working with that one.
> 
> David


This one is kinda shy. We had one that demanded to be carried around when you were working in the yard. He was real cool. You could actually free hand him without gloves.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 12, 2009)

Hedorah99 said:


> They are horrible. I have vowed vengeance on these things like I was a one legged Massachusetts whaling captain.
> 
> The funny thing is they didn't mind me when I was on the maintenance dept. The minute I got hired to Animal Care, they began to loathe me.


Did your uniform change at all when you were hired in Animal Care?  I know the stupid rooster in the childrens zoo would recognize our shirts and try to murder us.  The bald eagles would also start screaming whenever a dark green shirt would pass by


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 22, 2009)

State and Milford Animal Control carried out a raid on a puppy mill about a month ago. What they found was not only a dog breeding facility, but an exotic bird breeding one as well. In all they took over 100 of various fowl including pheasants, peacocks, swans, ducks, geese, chickens, and a breeding pair of highly endangered NeNe Geese. We are taking alot of them. This is the first dozen to come to the zoo for quarantine. As soon as they are tested for parasites, avian flu, avian TB, mycoplasms, etc and hopefully pass, we'll get another 12-15 birds and bring them back. What kinda sucks is even if they pass quarantine at the facility they are being held at, they still need to go through another 30 days of quarantine here. 

*Black Swan. I think it's immature but am unaware of what sex.*










*East Indies Ducks.*










*Ruddy Shell Duck. We have a pair but only this one would sit still.*





*These aren't Canada Geese but Cackling Geese. They are duck sized and absolutely hysterical to watch.*










*These guys are actually a domestic breed. They are called Sebastopol Geese. They are a heritage breed which means they are endangered livestock. They are listed as threatened by the ALBC, which means less than 1,000 birds in the US and endangered globally.*


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous Sebastopol Geese - how exciting that you get to work with them! I'm always very interested in heritage breeds; I've gotten to see a few in the flesh and it's always a delight. Love the sloth photos as well, beautiful animal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 14, 2009)

Some birds from work...

[YOUTUBE]yw-hqbvLLbc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UJzWG5tguIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigdog999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hedorah99, are all the displays open now?  Maybe I'll take a ride down at the end of the month.  vacation time.  nice pix


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 14, 2009)

bigdog999 said:


> Hedorah99, are all the displays open now?  Maybe I'll take a ride down at the end of the month.  vacation time.  nice pix


Yup, everything is open. This is the best time of year to visit. The animals get less and less active as it get warmer.


----------



## bigdog999 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool, I'll be down next Wednesday.  I love zoos.  Going to Southwicks next Friday with friends.  Two more days until vacation #1


----------

